# Just a cute picture



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

After our training session today.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shot. You can just tell that pup is just loving life.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awww, what a cutie patootie! Mine looked like mud balls after training today, so no picture.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great picture-he looks tired and happy!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

So pleased with himself! I just posted on the other thread--but maybe since you posted this photo, I'll later post one of Mac and her "training day" at Jupiter dog beach playing fetch. My husband took 200 photos of her, and he's narrowing them down. We'll have to try the ducks next.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That is one satisfied, happy dog.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That's exactly how a golden should look....happy and tired!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney, I am sure Fisher will be ready to go Saturday. One more pass for HR title ? Just what Fisher needs is more letters around his name.
Jim


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Jim, well we are expecting greatness not only from my dog but from the judges as well!!! Yes we need one more pass


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww, cutie pie!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I love the after-play, happy, satisfied smiles of our Goldens!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

now that is one contented, handsome pup!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I meant to comment on this a few days ago and I forgot :doh:.
Is that Fisher? He is gorgeous!!


----------

